# What non-Anime TV series are in your collection?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as a random thing, but what TV series are in your collection? Here's mine:
24-Season 1-3 (4 not yet released)
Angel-Season 1-4 (5 missing)
Babylon 5-Seasons 1-5, First four movies (Crusade missing)
Buffy, The Vampire Slayer-All seven seasons
Doctor Who-All US released stories
From The Earth To The Moon (Yes, it's a TV series)
M*A*S*H-Season 1-7 (8 Missing)
Mystery Science Theater 3000-Collections 1-4 plus various episodes
Quantum Leap-Season 1 only (2 & 3 missing)
Star Trek "Classic"-All three seasons
Star Trek: The Next Generation-All seven seasons
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine-All seven seasons
Twilight Zone-All original Image releases, "Treasures", "More Treasures" (no, I don't have the remastered episode boxes)
X Files-All nine seasons
Gee, enough programming to start my own cable channel. :lol:

And, why did I say non-Anime? Because there are too many Anime series which are 12/13/26/39 episodes long.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

TV series? Hmmm...

Babylon-5, all 5 seasons, the tv-movie box and Crusade.
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (all seasons)
Monty Python's Flying Circus (all boxes)
From the Earth to the Moon
Blue Planet
Farscape (starburst editions) 1st season (more as they come)
Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars
Battlestar Galactica (70s series)
The HitchHiker's Guide to the Galaxy (BBC)
Walking With Dinosaurs (and Allosaurus)

...and if they ever release the new Doctor Who, I'd gladly replace my DivX files with store-bought DVDs


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

I have 

Little house on the Prarie seasons 1-8, (dont have season 3)
the waltons seasons 1 and 2
The greatest american hero
Wonder woman- all three seasons
The nanny- season 1
The brady bunch- seasons 1 and 2
Dallas- seasons 1-2 and season 3
hee Haw- 3 seperate dvds.
Highway to heaven season 1
Full House season 1

now i am waiting until october to get season 9 of little house. huge fan of that show.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Battlestar Galactica (The original)
Batman the Animated Series (All three box sets)
America's Funniest Home Videos (The kids like it)
Stargate SG-1 (All seasons released to date)
Space 1999 (just the first 2 box sets - this didn't age as well as I had hoped)
Charmed - Season 1
Wonder Woman - Seasons 1 and 2 
From The Earth to the Moon
Star Blazers (VHS) All three seasons (including the third that was never shown here, but dubbed with different voices than the first two seasons)
Star Trek Next Generation (VHS) All Seasons - Did this the old fashioned $24 a tape method (I can't believe we used to have to spend that much)
Highlander: The Immortal collection (All seasons of the TV series.... only $230 bucks vs. $70 for each season at Best Buy)
Buck Rogers
MI-5 (both Seasons released so far)
Lois and Clark (Another one that didn't age well)
Nip-Tuck (A gift I got)
Superman: The Animated Series Volume 1
Simpsons Season 5 (A bunch of eps I liked from that year - may start getting the others now)


----------



## albert71292 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have:

3rd Rock From The Sun
All In The Family (1st and 2nd seasons so far)
Andy Griffith Show (1st season so far)
Are You Being Served? (Series 1-5 so far)
Bob Newhart Show (1st season)
Father Ted (Complete series)
Fawlty Towers (Complete series)
Bottom (Complete series)
Futurama (1st and second season so far)
Gilligan's Island (complete series)
Green Acres (1st and 2nd season so far)
H.R. Pufenstuf (Complete series)
Happy Days (1st season so far)
The Honeymooners: Classic 39
In Living Color (1st season so far)
Lost In Space (1st season, first half of season 2 so far)
The Mary Tyler Moore Show (1st season so far)
The Monkees (1st season so far)
Monty Python's Flying Circus (Complete series)
Moonlighting (1st and 2nd season so far)
Mork and Mindy (1st season so far)
Mr. Bean (Complete series)
Petticoat Junction:Ultimate Collection (Volume 1 so far)
Red Dwarf (Series 1-6 so far)
Ren and Stimpy Show (1st and 2nd season)
Rocky & Bullwinkle & Friends (1st and 2nd season so far)
Sanford & Son (Complete series)
SCTV (Volumes 1-3 so far)
Seinfeld (Seasons 1-4 so far)
The Simpsons (1st and 2nd season so far)
The Sopranos (Seasons 1-3 so far)
Star Trek-Original Series (Volumes 1-7,23-29...numbers messed up because was ordering them monthly from Columbia House, cancelled them about 2 years ago)
Three's Company (1st and 2nd season so far)


From all the "So far's" above, I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Petticoat Junction? :lol: !rolling
:thats:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a trivia question for you---What petticoat Junction cast member went on to star in a series of feature films?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I have a pretty good collection which I've been gathering for some years in order to make certain my nieces and nephews have a "proper" education when it comes to scifi. But still have some noticable gaps (I'd really like to have Twilight Zone for instance). 

FYI: most of these are not official DVD releases (some of these aren't yet even available on DVD), but were VHS recordings of broadcasts made by me or acquantances and since converted to DVD and thus of lower, but still watchable quality.

The 4400
The A-Team
Andromeda
Angel
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Babylon 5
Battlestar Galactica (old & new)
Blake 7
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
Crusade (B5 spinoff)
Cleopatra 2525
Charmed
Dark Angel
Dark Skies
Doctor Who (old and new)
Earth 2
Earth Final Conflict
Farscape
Flash
Firefly
Hercules
Hex
Highlander
Highlander Raven
Jeremiah
Kolchak - The Night Stalker (don't have the original 2 movies though)
Lexx
Logan's Run
Lost
Lost in Space
Max Headroom
Odyssey 5
Outer Limits (old and new)
Quantum Leap
Robin of Sherwood
Roswell
Seaquest DSV
Sliders
Space 1999
Space Above and Beyond
Star Trek
ST: TNG
ST: DS9
ST: Enterprise
ST: Voyager
Stargate: SG1
Stargate: Atlantis
Survivors
UFO
V
War of the Worlds
X-Files
Xena


----------

